

Indie Fund: A brand new funding source for Independent Game Developers - amelim
http://www.indie-fund.com/

======
nihilocrat
Hope this is successful! There's a pronounced lack of incubators or "angel"
funding sources for independent game developers.

------
jim-greer
Very talented partners! World of Goo, Braid and other great titles...

